# Turkey Hunting Lease



## tchook21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking for land to Turkey hunt this season in or around Bulloch County.  Willing to pay right price for prime land!!


----------



## tchook21 (Feb 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Greene Hunt Club (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 122 acres near Adrian, GA.  It has a small creek with hardwoods and 22 yr old planted pines. The land is gently rolling.  Lot's of fields around and lot's of turkeys and deer in the area. You can lease it for $ 1,220 per year.  Reply if you are interested.


----------

